# Waxing Gear



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok I am in the market to get all the stuff to wax my board... What is the best iron, wax, brush, and so on.. that I should go for??
I know some of you will say wax is wax and just by the right temp and you will be all set... But what have you guys found to be the best... (if there is) Same with the iron.... Is there a sweet kit out there with everything? thank you guys...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

DAKINE Adjustable Tuning Iron - Snowboard Shop > Snow Accessories > Tune and Wax

Tactics sold a kit last year that had everything. Iron, hot/cold wax, files edge tuning, scraper, and file but i couldnt find it. This is the link to a dakine iron that will work just fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Wax - I like the Bluebird all temp wax (blue stick with Bird sticker). Works good for all conditions.
Iron - Dakine sells a great iron for around $35. A lot of board shops use this iron.
brushes - I use a cheap brass brush from Lowe's along with a med. nylon brush. don't overpay for a "name brand" brush.


----------

